# German "broetchen"



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

here is my recipe for the german "broetchen" 

Brotchen

enjoy it


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Windgefluester said:


> here is my recipe for the german "broetchen"
> 
> Brotchen
> 
> enjoy it


Thank you so much. I have been waiting for you to post this.  I love brotchen and have really missed it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. If you have any more German recipes, then please post. Thank you.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the recipe.
Can i use sourdough starter instead of active dry yeast?
That bratwurst w/mustard at the btm of page looks soooooooo good.
I miss both ............

Can't wait to try this recipe.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

woodsy

i dont know, i do it always with dry yeast, but if you try it, it would be great to know if it works?

Nicole


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK Nicole,
I will try it as thats all we use and i think it will work, just take longer to rise.
Spent a couple years in the Fulda region and ate many brotchen while there. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you, looks delicious!


----------

